# expertlogo - down for anyone else?



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

For those who use expertlogo /ossdesigner software - is the site down for you too? I can't get into the backend, and the design tool on my site is not working. Tried calling them but nobody is answering and both mailboxes are full, just want to check that it's not just my computer screwing up.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Just noticed that all of the websites that use their software are also down, so I'm not the only one - if anyone has a way to get in touch with them I'd appreciate the info!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Pwear said:


> Just noticed that all of the websites that use their software are also down, so I'm not the only one - if anyone has a way to get in touch with them I'd appreciate the info!


The site seems down at the moment for me to. I was able to get their phone number with a little Googling. 

OSSDesigner: 877.829.2945


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Rodney - tried the number but the box there is full, as well as the box of the cell phone number that they give out to their customers. I'll give it a day and try them again tomorrow I guess, thanks again.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Seems to be up and running fine now.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Still not working for me. The main site is on and off, but the admin area and the actual design tool that the customers see on the website are not loading at all.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Bump in case anyone here has any info. I hate loosing sales like this, can't even leave them a message to let them know about the problem because their mailboxes are full (been that way for weeks)! If nothing else I'll try to reach them tomorrow, just thought I'd give it one last try here first.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

That's the big problem with a hosted service. If the design tool goes down then all it's stores will go down with it. Totally out of your control.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Chris is located in Louiseville, KY and since Monday night we've been getting hammered with weather. May or may not be a factor, still not an excuse, just adding what may be a little pertinent info.


----------



## aj_oss (Feb 10, 2010)

This is AJ, the developer from OSS. Our servers crashed at 6p Eastern last night and our server admin was working on them immediately. We had everything back up at 12:30a. I am so sorry for this outage. 

To contact us after business hours, email me or Joe ( [email protected] or [email protected] ). I always have my cell phone on me which is linked to that email account.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> To contact us after business hours, email me or Joe (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the server is down, wouldn't that mean your email is down as well?

As a suggestion, it might be good for you guys to setup an off site blog like a Twitter account that can let customers know what's going on, even if your main server is down. It's quick and easy to update, and customers can at least know that someone's on top of the situation (you could also post alternate ways to contact you in the Twitter/blog posts)


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

AJ, last night your main phone number had a message on it from Joe that just said to call his cell phone - the system would not let me leave a message. I called Joe's cell a couple of times and got no answer. I couldn't leave a message either because his box was full. Additionally, I sent two emails to joe yesterday and still have not received a response.

This morning I tried calling your main number, which still had the same message to call Joe's phone. I called Joe's phone AGAIN a couple of times over the course of the morning - he did not answer, and his box is still full so I couldn't leave a message (it's been full for months). 

*I also sent an email directly to you this morning and have not heard back.* I dont have your cell phone number and it's not listed anywhere on the site so I could not call you directly. As per my email, I'm still having glitches with my store that are not resolved. You posted here an hour ago but I still don't have a response to my emails sent last night and early this morning.

I'd appreciate SOMEONE getting back to me, I really can't run a business like this.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Finally got to speak to Joe about 5 minutes ago, he said he'll try to look at the problems today. 

I understand that you guys have tons of work to do, and I appreciate the work that you do for us. However it tests my patience when I can't get in touch with you when there's a real issue with my store - especially when nobody answers the phone and there's no way to leave a message. This isn't the first time there's been a communication breakdown, either.


----------



## aj_oss (Feb 10, 2010)

Rodney said:


> If the server is down, wouldn't that mean your email is down as well?
> 
> As a suggestion, it might be good for you guys to setup an off site blog like a Twitter account that can let customers know what's going on, even if your main server is down. It's quick and easy to update, and customers can at least know that someone's on top of the situation (you could also post alternate ways to contact you in the Twitter/blog posts)


Our email resides on a different server than our software as a precaution for such instances. We do have a twitter account at OSS Dev Team (ossdev) on Twitter


----------



## aj_oss (Feb 10, 2010)

Pwear said:


> AJ, last night your main phone number had a message on it from Joe that just said to call his cell phone - the system would not let me leave a message. I called Joe's cell a couple of times and got no answer. I couldn't leave a message either because his box was full. Additionally, I sent two emails to joe yesterday and still have not received a response.
> 
> This morning I tried calling your main number, which still had the same message to call Joe's phone. I called Joe's phone AGAIN a couple of times over the course of the morning - he did not answer, and his box is still full so I couldn't leave a message (it's been full for months).
> 
> ...


Any emails I have received since last night, I am working my way through them. I was up until 5am dealing with this issue, so I got a late start on the day. Please be patient as I get caught up.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

The issues are sorted out now, I appreciate the help. The twitter account is great for development updates, but was not updated when the server went down as far as I know - which is part of why the store owners didn't know what was going on at that point.


----------

